
Mechanical Turing Machine in Wood - herodotus
https://1drv.ms/b/s!ApWK5-smKacYbFTI0...
======
herodotus
Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo8izCKHiF0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo8izCKHiF0)

